# Newly Certified looking for internship in Atlanta, GA



## leftygolfer47 (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am newly certified CPC-A looking for an internship in the Atlanta, GA area, I am registered with the Project Xtern program, so if you of any,please let me know.


----------

